# The Decline of Wind Energy



## elektra (Jan 5, 2019)

The Polish people get it, wind energy does not work.

Polish government: wind turbines will be scrapped within 17 years





All wind farms operating today in Poland will be scrapped by 2035, with no new turbines built to replace them, stipulates draft “Energy Policy of Poland until 2040” presented by Ministry of Energy on Friday.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> The Polish people get it, wind energy does not work.
> 
> Polish government: wind turbines will be scrapped within 17 years
> 
> ...



Not a primary generator. It's a supplement that being hyped as "an alternative"..  There are applications for it.. Just not as a backbone grid electricity generator.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2019)

Liberalism is not progressive. It leads backwards.

Germany's Energy Poverty: How Electricity Became a Luxury Good - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 5, 2019)

I remember this joke about a light bulb.


----------



## Toro (Jan 5, 2019)

lolololololololol

hilarious troll thread


----------



## Toro (Jan 5, 2019)

If you actually read the article and the link at the bottom of the page, the decision appears to be driven by NIMBY concerns.  The government is still going to have offshore wind turbines.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 5, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> I remember this joke about a light bulb.



Well, don’t leave us hanging, tell the joke.


----------



## elektra (Jan 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> lolololololololol
> 
> hilarious troll thread


Yet you read the article, and am now flaming the thread? In the post following this post you made, you attempt to address the thread by pulling a sentence from the article and placing it out of context? Is that what you do with the troll threads? Flame them as a immature idiot would, then attempt to distort the facts?


----------



## elektra (Jan 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> If you actually read the article and the link at the bottom of the page, the decision appears to be driven by NIMBY concerns.  The government is still going to have offshore wind turbines.



Yes, and if you read the article, as they deteriorate, and fail, they will not be replaced with new ones. They all will be scrapped. You do understand what, "all", means? 



> However, on Friday Ministry of Energy presented the draft Energy Policy of Poland, which reads that all existing wind turbines will be scrapped by 2035, with the ones just contracted by the government a few years later. No new wind farms will be built to replace them.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 30, 2019)

Global Renewable Generation Continues its Strong Growth, New IRENA Capacity Data Shows

Wind continues it's strong growth along with solar.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 30, 2019)

The world’s renewable electricity capacity is set to rise sharply over the next five years, the International Energy Agency (IEA) says, expanding 43% on today’s levels.






IEA: Renewable electricity set to grow 40% globally by 2022 | Carbon Brief

Looks like wind is still a winner.


----------



## elektra (Feb 11, 2019)

ha, ha, ha


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2019)

Renewable power consumption grew by 17% in 2017, providing 8% of the world’s electricity.



The rapid growth of non-hydro renewable power generation continued in 2017. Global growth was 17%, the 14th successive year of double-digit growth. Renewables accounted for nearly50% of the growth in global power generation in 2017, and contributed 27% of world primary energy growth.



The OECD remains the main source of renewable power generation (63% of world total in 2017), but non-OECD growth has accelerated sharply and has exceeded OECD growth rate in percentage terms every year for the last 12 years.



The share of renewable power in global power generation reached nearly 8.4% in 2017, almost doubling in five years from 4.6% in 2012. Renewables accounted for 12% of OECD power generation in 2017, compared to 6% in the non-OECD. While the aggregate shares remain low, for some individual countries renewables now contribute a significant share of power. Countries where renewables contribute more than 20% of the power generated include: Germany, Spain, UK, Italy, Portugal, Denmark, Finland, Ireland and New Zealand.

Renewable energy | Energy economics | Home

*Now Elektra, you silly bitch, those are the facts of renewable growth, put out there by an energy company.*


----------



## elektra (Feb 15, 2019)

Old Rocks said:


> Renewable power consumption grew by 17% in 2017, providing 8% of the world’s electricity.
> 
> 
> *Now Elektra, you silly bitch, those are the facts of renewable growth, put out there by an energy company.*


7% of that is hydroelectric, Wind energy provides less than 1% of the World's power. And how much did that cost us old crock?

Watch this comment, Old Crock will never answer cause old crock knows nothing about what he posts. How much did it cost to reach less than 1%


----------



## elektra (Feb 15, 2019)

Old Rocks said:


> Renewable energy | Energy economics | Home
> 
> *Now Elektra, you silly bitch, those are the facts of renewable growth, put out there by an energy company.*


wow, old crock, you have provided us with nothing more, than a reasonable estimate, not just an estimate, but a reasonable estimate, why is that? Real data is not available? 



> It is now possible to provide a reasonable estimate for total power generated from renewable sources.


----------



## SandSquid (Feb 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> The Polish people get it, wind energy does not work.
> 
> Polish government: wind turbines will be scrapped within 17 years
> 
> ...




"Poland is the only country on the continent that announced complete elimination of the technology and scrapping of the entire infrastructure left after the decommissioned turbines."

Lol, we literally have people here today celebrating the Polish as the brightest in Europe.  What a strange new world.


----------



## SandSquid (Feb 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Renewable power consumption grew by 17% in 2017, providing 8% of the world’s electricity.
> ...



That was 2011 right from the world energy report.

Wind

Wow, already grew up to 4% in just 5 years.  That's really impressive.    

And yet we still throw more money towards dying coal as it continues to fall apart.  Plus the pro-Middle east groups that want the world to remain reliant on their energy sources and funnel our money to the Princes and Sheiks and leaders there.  

As someone who lived in Kansas, it was neat seeing the influx of jobs in the hardest hit area's for unemployment, the ability to sell power to California, the influx of money to the state.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> I remember this joke about a light bulb.


You were born in the 1800s?


----------



## elektra (Feb 28, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Those are nice feelings and a great opinion but, what facts can you bring to the table?


----------



## elektra (Feb 28, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> As someone who lived in Kansas, it was neatseeing the influx of jobs in the hardest hit area's for unemployment, the ability to sell power to California, the influx of money to the state.


Kansas gets at least, 38 % of its power from coal. If they got wind power to export, why dont they eliminate coal and just use wind power? The answer is, wind power is a hoax. You can not have both, no need for the wind power you produce hence you export it across the nation and the complete dependence on coal.


----------

